# OT need a new pillow



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I need a new pillow cause mine is killing me. I have a bad back and neck (discs bulging, herniated, degeneration, arthritis etc) Well, I remember some folks on here have similar ailments or have had them at one point. So Can anyone recommend a pillow? I have had all kinds.. Was wondering if anyone has actually tried that "my pillow" that guy is selling all over TV? Is it as good as he claims, does it help? Any other recommendations appreciated.. Thanks in advance, Jim


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

I have 1 of these best I have ever had was about 100$ a piece. http://www.sleepinnovations.com/pillows.php The 1 I have is filled with 50%foam 50% fiber once you get it right, it stays.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Therapedic memory foam...

I am a lazy pillow snob..

You will think you have died andgone to heaven.


Bed bath and beyond has them.

Tempurpedic countour collections.. 
Specifically fo head, neck and spine..

Aint cheap.. But nice,,,

Goosers
Gooser


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

I suffer from similar issues. Love, love, love my contoured memory foam pillow.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

I tried the my pillow, Hated it.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

I suffer from similar issues. Love, love, love my contoured memory foam pillow. X2


----------

